# Why is my bunny growling at me?



## woodleighcreek (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a Jersey Woolie doe who I think is a week pregnant. Yesterday, she started to growl at me every time I got near her. Why is she doing this? Is this because of the pregnancy?


----------



## rabbitman (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes! That is a sure sign that your rabbit has to took to the pregancy. When I breed my does a few of them will growl, it's just a common thing they do when they get pregant. When she has her babies she will calm down and become sweet again.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 30, 2011)

rabbitman said:
			
		

> Yes! That is a sure sign that your rabbit has to took to the pregancy. When I breed my does a few of them will growl, it's just a common thing they do when they get pregant. When she has her babies she will calm down and become sweet again.


I second that.  Mine usually don't grumble much if at all but I've heard it's not all that uncommon.  I think it is good to keep putting your hands in her cage and on her (reach your hand in high and bring it down slowly over her shoulders and back).  I just don't want them to get used to the idea they can intimidate me.  lol  Also, I like to be able to easily handle them if I need to during pregnancy and right before kindling.

(Yay, Woolies!)  Are you an NJWRC member?  Do you work mainly with Shadeds?  Any other varieties?  Do you know Keep?  I think she's from the Carolinas.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jan 31, 2011)

> (Yay, Woolies!)  Are you an NJWRC member?  Do you work mainly with Shadeds?  Any other varieties?  Do you know Keep?  I think she's from the Carolinas.


Not yet! I just started out with woolies, as my chicken coop got "confiscated" by the neighbourhood. I personally like shadeds the best, but as I am only starting off with 2, im not sure what I mainly work with.  I dont know any other breeders right now, but I think im going to the ARBA convention.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet.    Join the ARBA if you haven't already and get movin' and join the NJWRC ( www.njwrc.net ).  You'll get a very good book and Domestic Rabbits magazine subscription from the ARBA and a JW handbook from the NJWRC that is very helpful.  The Wooly website also has great articles to read.

There is a tremendously huge show in Lebanon, Pennsylvania this weekend.  It's a two day show - Saturday and Sunday.  Keep and several friends of mine are going.  Heck, even a friend from CA is flying out there for it.    There will definitely be Woolies there.  You should try to make it if at all possible.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jan 31, 2011)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> Sweet.    Join the ARBA if you haven't already and get movin' and join the NJWRC ( www.njwrc.net ).  You'll get a very good book and Domestic Rabbits magazine subscription from the ARBA and a JW handbook from the NJWRC that is very helpful.  The Wooly website also has great articles to read.
> 
> There is a tremendously huge show in Lebanon, Pennsylvania this weekend.  It's a two day show - Saturday and Sunday.  Keep and several friends of mine are going.  Heck, even a friend from CA is flying out there for it.    There will definitely be Woolies there.  You should try to make it if at all possible.


Thats a little far, so I dont think ill be able to go. Im probably going to wait until I get rabbit showing down and can drive on my own (7 more months!) before I go to any big shows that far away. 

Once i register for the ARBA do I have to wait for the things to be mailed to me, or will I be registered automatically?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe you can now register online (haven't done it for a while) but you do have to wait for your card.  You don't have to be a member to show but you do need a card to register rabbits.  You can begin showing anytime.  If you need help entering, just email the show secretary and she'll walk you through it.  To find shows in your area, look on the ARBA website.  It will list them.  Contact the show secretary listed for the particular show you want to enter and ask for a show catalog.  That will give you lots of information about showing, rules, and entry deadlines.  

Oops, that reminds me, I've got to email some entries today.  lol


----------



## shelly_tn (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi all ...

Would a 'new' bunny growl too?  Due to fear of new surroundings or new owner.

I just got my 2 two year old doe and buck rabbits less then a week ago.  The buck adjusted after a few days and isn't afraid of me any more.

but the Doe does not like me bothering her at all - she growls softly and tries to scratch my hand (bounce on it) when I put my hand in her cage to smell me (thinking that's how I gain trust before picking her up).

The breeder didn't mention she was already breed/pregnant.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Feb 3, 2011)

shelly_tn said:
			
		

> the Doe does not like me bothering her at all - she growls softly and tries to scratch my hand (bounce on it) when I put my hand in her cage to smell me (thinking that's how I gain trust before picking her up).
> 
> The breeder didn't mention she was already breed/pregnant.


She's trying to box you.  That's pretty aggressive.  I would not put my hand in front of a rabbit's face unless they came to me.  They typically don't like their noses touched.  

If you live near the breeder, I'd ask them to come show you some good handling techniques that you can practice so no one gets hurt - especially your little one.


----------



## shelly_tn (Feb 7, 2011)

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> shelly_tn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you 'chickenpotpie' (love the name by the way)!  The Doe has settled down a lot in a week.  She no longer is as aggressive.  But she still doesn't want to be picked up.  So I'm taking it slow to let her gain trust.  I open her cage door twice a day so she can come out at free will and investigate the area outside her cage.  The Buck is just as happy as ever, eats out of my hand and he is playful.


----------



## rabbitman (Feb 17, 2011)

chichi56788 said:
			
		

> > (Yay, Woolies!)  Are you an NJWRC member?  Do you work mainly with Shadeds?  Any other varieties?  Do you know Keep?  I think she's from the Carolinas.
> 
> 
> Not yet! I just started out with woolies, as my chicken coop got "confiscated" by the neighbourhood. I personally like shadeds the best, but as I am only starting off with 2, im not sure what I mainly work with.  I dont know any other breeders right now, but I think im going to the ARBA convention.


Lol my neighborhood did the same thing, I had chickens but allot of people complained so I got rid of them and now I have rabbits in their coop which is an 8x8 shed with 6 windows , and nobody knows lol I love raising them though I did a couple of years ago but now I have the perfect setup


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 18, 2011)

See, They left the chickens in my garage and took the coop. And that coop cost a lot to make!


----------



## 3 River's Rabbitry (Aug 10, 2011)

I raise Flemish Giant, and my does are very cage aggressive, for me when they are pregnant, they seem to be calmer.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 10, 2011)

It actually turned out she was just mean. She got better since then, though.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

My rabbits always get crabby if they're not bred and calm down after they're bred. but every rabbits different and they all take differently. The ARBA convention is a great place to get stock. thats where my mom got her first Himilayans. We're going there this year, i'm going to start saving up as much money as i can so we can pay people to watch all the animals we leave behind and i can get some more english spot stock. I currently only have a pair. it's so hard to find ES because people cull them so heavily they only have a baby or two left and they keep that one! sorry i'm ranting again arn't i? trust me ranting on here is much better than me walking around and ranting and grumbling to myself under my breath.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> It actually turned out she was just mean. She got better since then, though.


that happens too (i promise i won't rant this time) if they arn't overly mean then the worst thing u can do is be afraid. i stick my hand in the middle of the cage and say 'Enough and No' very firmly. don't physicaly hurt them though that just makes them meaner. if they're really intent on attack then u can swap them on the nose and tell them no. don't yank your hand back for anything and don't give up. they are NOT to stupid and are a lot smarter than u think. We had one that was so extremely mean u couldn't do anything. he would bight u and not let go and if u tried to get him off he would bight down harder (this is a fighting move) he would attack u on sight and had no fear whatsoever of people. there is a long story which involves me running across the yard at a hundy smacking (with a little butterfly net) and a streak of vicious black otter fur and some blood. It also involves hours in the barn a bloody battle and me sitting on the horse fence for 1/2 hour while a wasp buzzed around my head. It wasn't pretty and boy was that rabbit smart! people think this is funny but when a rabbit decides to be mean it hurts, i would rather be attacked by a small/medium dog than a rabbit. We have one now thats extremely mean (though not quite as mean as the last one) and i have been using the firm no and don't back down method.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 10, 2011)

3 River's Rabbitry said:
			
		

> I raise Flemish Giant, and my does are very cage aggressive, for me when they are pregnant, they seem to be calmer.


Your flemish's are cage posesive? Do u raise the blues or blacks? or is it just your strain? (no offense to your strain or anything i'm sure they're lovely rabbits  )


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 10, 2011)

Like I said, she has gotten much better! But she is just a little antisocial. She did produce an AMAZING little buck for me and he won BOS and BOB and RIS in two youth shows and BOB in an open show against 40 other rabbits. He is 8 weeks old and that was his first show.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 10, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Like I said, she has gotten much better! But she is just a little antisocial. She did produce an AMAZING little buck for me and he won BOS and BOB and RIS in two youth shows and BOB in an open show against 40 other rabbits. He is 8 weeks old and that was his first show.


Females are moody.  So are males.  Who isn't.   Some rabbits just don't want to be held and snuggled.   They have individual personalities and that must be respected.  Granted, I know there are evil bunnies that need to go to freezer camp, but most will be social IF you respect some of their rules.  For example, Dobby doesn't like to be held.  He tolerates the grooming, nails etc, but that's it.  He wants down.  When he's down, he will sit with you and be social.  Kreacher, on the other hand, will relax on my chest and enjoys his ears lightly rubbed, along with his crown.  Different personalities.  I tend to respect that.   Glad you got to know your anti-social  and got an Amazing surprise.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 11, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> woodleighcreek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took me a while to understand you were talking about rabbits...  I love Harry Potter.


----------



## 3 River's Rabbitry (Aug 12, 2011)

I raise Fawns & White. The doe that is aggressive doesnt like me to reach my hand in the cage, once she gets a treat she calms down. My buck is the most sweetest thing. Its not my strain, I just think the doe is cranky lol


----------



## manybirds (Aug 12, 2011)

3 River's Rabbitry said:
			
		

> I raise Fawns & White. The doe that is aggressive doesnt like me to reach my hand in the cage, once she gets a treat she calms down. My buck is the most sweetest thing. Its not my strain, I just think the doe is cranky lol


Ahhhh the evil doe's


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 13, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> 3 River's Rabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evil does?  I would be cranky too if I was pregnant or had babies in a box.  Bucks only have one job so they can be sweet.  Less stress than does.  Oh well being protective is hardwired for does.  I would rather my does be cranky than blaize about the whole thing.


----------

